

Microsoft Enterprise Library – Open Development Model - flipchart
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/agile/archive/2013/11/21/microsoft-enterprise-library-open-development-model.aspx

======
csmithuk
They can start by starting again. EL is a stinking shitpile of horribleness
and always has been. It's the result of the P&P team who obviously wrote the
whole thing in a silo whilst the rest of the industry did something wholly
different, and better.

Use of EL in a product is usually reason enough to step away from the company.

